# viper/prestige remote start problem



## fit4lyph

when i remotely start the car it cranks for ever until i stop it by hitting the break. if the key is in the ignition(just in it doesn't matter which position its in) it will start right up. the bypass module is not very clear about what to do this may be a problem. this is in a 2002 f150 4.6l 
please help?


----------



## carsey

Sounds like the immobiliser isnt being turned off, making the car not fire.


----------



## contagious

what kind off bypass module are you using?


----------



## fit4lyph

the as-tbm or something like that, its from audiovox. its a universal bypass module and it says just to strick the little black pod by the bypass box or exciter module(whats this?) near the ignition.


----------



## jaggerwild

fit4lyph said:


> when i remotely start the car it cranks for ever until i stop it by hitting the break. if the key is in the ignition(just in it doesn't matter which position its in) it will start right up. the bypass module is not very clear about what to do this may be a problem. this is in a 2002 f150 4.6l
> please help?



Here's the answer, there is a door in the TOP of the FORD KEY (very hard to see up close) pry this door open (carefully) take the pellet out of the key. Close the key door, open the steering column finish panel. There is a key surround beside the ignition assembly, wire tie the pellet to the sensor in the column (essentially bypassing the factory anti theft) then test the starter boom done.

Want to do it the correct way? Buy a spare key so you have three, you'll need the alarm programmed by a locksmith or ford mech(almost $100.00). Then wire tie the extra key inside the column as above.
Need more ask.........


----------



## fit4lyph

ok the bypass module i have has that pellet on it. i just cant find where to put it. the pellet is only recogized by the truck when the remote start is engaged. and it tells you how to program it.


----------



## jaggerwild

fit4lyph said:


> ok the bypass module i have has that pellet on it. i just cant find where to put it. the pellet is only recogized by the truck when the remote start is engaged. and it tells you how to program it.


OK,
So it is not hooked up the right way then or else it would work, so tell me what wire (from the bypass) go where. Then we can see what is done wrong. You can just put the whole key in the box, as it is useless with out the pellet in it.

See if this helps you out?



> The TRANSPONDER LOOP Antenna must be routed through the Steering Column and up towards and then around the Ignition Key Cylinder and needs to be positioned so that there are at least (2)Two turns (the more turns the betterchance the signal will be Received by the Factory Receiver Antenna) around the Ignition Key Cylinder as shown below.Transponder systems often have a BLACK PLASTIC RING around the Ignition Lock Switch. This is the vehicle’sTransponder Pick-up or Receiver Ring Antenna. It is important that the at Least (2) Two loops of the Bypass Module’sTRANSPONDER LOOP ANTENNA be mounted on or as close to the Factory Receiver Ring (BLACK PLASTIC RING)as possible. Slide the tube up towards the ignition switch to tighten up the loops of wire. Tape in place to hold. Plug the2-Pin Connector of the Transponder Loop Antenna into the Universal Bypass Module.4. Now start the vehicle with the Remote Starter. If the vehicle starts and runs for at least 30 seconds the TransponderBypass Module, the placement of the Key inside the Bypass Module and the Transponder Loop Antenna are installedcorrect.Note: If the vehicle does not start with the Remote Starter or runs for approx 5 seconds and shuts down, try adjusting orchanging the position of the Transponder Key in the Bypass Module or adjusting the position of the (2)Two Loop Antennawire around the Transponder Pick-up/Receiver Antenna as mentioned above.5. When connecting the Anti-Theft Bypass Module to your Remote Starter, you will need to activate this Bypass Module byconnecting it in different ways depending on the Remote Starter you have. Attach the WHITE/GREEN (-)Security BypassOutput wire from the 8-Pin Harness to: if the unit you are using has a 4-Relay Pack, tap this WHITE/GREEN wire into theThin WHITE wire in the middle of the 3-Pin Plug, if the Remote Start does not have a 4-Relay Pack and the Relays areOn-Board, connect the WHITE/GREEN wire to the WHITE, YELLOW or YELLOW BLACK (-)Negative Ignition Output.


----------



## fit4lyph

theres a red and black wire coming out of the bypass module and theres a red and black wire coming out of the alarm and the diagram says bypass module on it. what exactly is disarming the factory alarm?


----------



## jaggerwild

fit4lyph said:


> theres a red and black wire coming out of the bypass module and theres a red and black wire coming out of the alarm and the diagram says bypass module on it. what exactly is disarming the factory alarm?


 Well,
What I meant is bypass the "passlock" unit. I think you have passlock two or three. In effect what happens is when you hit the remote button the unit "lets" the passlock "see" the "key" in the bypass essentially "bypassing" it. So the bypass module should plug right into the remote start unit, this is how it is set up right? Basically it will only energize the bypass module when remote starting it.

I think your problem is the bypass module is not "seeing" the key/pellet inside of it, try moving it around in the unit. each time hitting the remote button to see if the truck "See's" the signal? As most of the time when I had an issue this was the cause of it. Again you could take the finish panel off the steering column, then place the pellet next to the bottom of the key assembly and try the remote starter. If the truck then runs you know the bypass module is the problem, as I have seen these not work properly. Thats why I always just wire tie the pellet to the column and be done with it.


----------



## fit4lyph

alright part of the problem is the ground has to be spilt and goto a 12v constant and the otehr to a ground output while running. i did that. also theres no box. you dont need to put a key in it. also. now the problem is i'm suppose to program this module. its not working after i put the 2 keys in adn do all that b/s i take the last key out and remote start it the unit takes forever and byt hen i guess the truck is out of programming mode


----------



## jaggerwild

fit4lyph said:


> alright part of the problem is the ground has to be spilt and goto a 12v constant and the otehr to a ground output while running. i did that. also theres no box. you dont need to put a key in it. also. now the problem is i'm suppose to program this module. its not working after i put the 2 keys in adn do all that b/s i take the last key out and remote start it the unit takes forever and byt hen i guess the truck is out of programming mode


Not sure I understand you here, but from what your saying the ground output while running is the problem then, use a test light to find a source off the alarm system that goes to ground when you activate the remote starter then hook this wire into it.


----------

